

What version of IE is this? - zackattack
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v490/sinclaire/pit.png

======
acron0
11? on Windows 7 so it's Aero-ified.

[http://img.brothersoft.com/top/screenshots/i/Internet-
Explor...](http://img.brothersoft.com/top/screenshots/i/Internet-
Explorer-7.0.5730.11_1.png)

~~~
zackattack
there's an IE11?

or you think it's IE7 with a windows 7 theme on?

~~~
acron0
11? What the hell am I talking about? I meant 7, sorry.

------
superdavid
IE8 on Windows 7. The shape and colouring of the tabs gives it away.

